# Outlook 2007 - Out of System resources



## KenMullins (Sep 14, 2007)

I am running Windows XP Pro with Office 2007. When I try to add an appointment in Outlook 2007 where I have invited others I get the following error. Out of memory or system resources. Close some windows or programs and try again. I rebooted with no other programs running (Except Zone Alarm and McAfee AntiVirus), the same result. This feature use to work.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there, welcome to the board!

These may help...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/836559
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/223473

Also, have you tried creating another mail account (Control Panel | Mail)?

HTH


----------



## KenMullins (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, but that did not help. I do Not have PGP installed. This is Outlook 2007 and I did try repair.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

And a new mail account?


----------

